# Whats on your desk?



## Prime (Dec 8, 2007)

*Hopes to make a good topic which everyone joins in on*

What items is on you desk right now? (i don't mean Desktop as in computer)

I have:
Micro SD Card Reader
Nintendo DS Lite
iPod Nano case
Earpollution D33 Earphones case
Earpollution D33 Earphones
Phone
LOVEFILM coupon worth £50
(don't include your screen and mouse for you computer, of course thats going to be there)


----------



## IainDS (Dec 8, 2007)

Drum Machine
Kaoss Pad 3
DS
Phone
Nano
Gameboy (DMG)
Gameboy Colour
Keys
Wallet
Micro SD Card Reader
Advent Calender


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 8, 2007)

ds lite
Psp
Blue Pin
some papers
Glue Stick

that's all


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 8, 2007)

my phone
a watch
some nokia headphones (even though i have a SE)
a bottle of water


----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)

Strawberry milkshake
Pint glass x2
Video cable
Directions to a hotel
acekard
microsd reader
lamp
cd-r spindle
dvd spindle
2 pens
lid from deodorant ...?
Takstar headphones
screwdriver


----------



## Smuff (Dec 8, 2007)

digital camera
DS
mobile phone
ipod
pictures of the wife
a winning National Lottey tiket (£10 - woo hoo)
NIN - Year Zero Remixed CD
a lamp
a cuddly toy and a fondue set (props to the oldies who get the reference on this one)


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Wii
Printer
Circuit Breaker
Monitor
Wireless keyboard/Mouse
Little station thing that hold all my pencils and shit
My Meizu
A webcam
My PC
My TV(I have a huge desk)

I got a little bedside drawer recently from IKEA which now houses my 
DS Lite with charging dock
Phone
Wallet

Which used to be near my pc.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 8, 2007)

computer
speaker
keyboard
mouse
A4 paper (use as mouse pad)
monitor
phone 
wireless router
Blank DVDs
5 remote controls 
printer
scaner
headset
NDSL


----------



## Nero (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmm.. Let's see.

iPod Shuffle
Cell Phone
Nintendo DS Lite
Printer
A box of cereal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Two R4DS boxes
EZFlash 3 in 1 Box
My retail DS carts
My retail GBA carts

That's about it.

~Nero


----------



## Smuff (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


>


Wow ! Way to go overboard mate lol


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

water bottle, speaker, rubiks cuve, no name cd rws,2*1G microsd, brother all in one printer, laptop power adapter, ruler, terry fox run bookmark.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 8, 2007)

So much... I'll try from left to right best I can. This is only "on". Not under or over. Ignoring minor items too.

GameCube
PS3 (80GB)
Xbox
Xbox 360
Wii
Dreamcast
PS2
Rarely used small CD rack
Desk lamp
2 Mario bobbleheads
PSP game cases
Stereo speaker set
19" LCD
Surround PC speakers
Wireless router
PS2 eyetoy
15" LCD
Mouse pad
Cable modem
Printer/scanner combo unit


----------



## Samutz (Dec 8, 2007)

Piece of wood from a shelf that my laptop sits on (yes, its on a desk)
Old Dell mousepad
Microsoft InteiliMouse
Washcloth (pad for my elbow)
250 GB IDE Harddrive still wrapped in plastic
Dish Network universal remote controller for the dvr/satellite receiver
Gamefly envelope with Resident Evil 0 inside
1 and a half blueberry poptarts sitting on the piece of foil 

That's just the little desk that my laptop sits on. My desktop computer has a ton of crap on it, office supplies, stacks of blank CDs/DVDs, business cards, box of kleenex, old 80 HDD, external 250 USB HDD, old paycheck/bill envelopes, R4 packaging, electric tape, a make-shit clamp, flashlight, and $20 worth of loose change, just to start.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 8, 2007)

- 6 Speaker Surround Sound
- 17" LCD
- Memory Card Reader
- CD's, Games, Books.
- Paper clips, Stapler, Pens
- DS Lite (Onyx)
- SoBe Bottle full of Change
- ZBOARD Gaming Keyboard
- Black and Silver USB Laser Mouse
- Picture of Shelby GT 500
- AE Hat
- Lamp

I might just take a picture...cause I just got done cleaning it


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)

lets take pics instead of typing thier names.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh geez, my "desk" is full of crap:
half a folding ruler, biros, pencil, notepaper, SD card adapter/ reader, keys, a childhood toy, DS sock, game case tin, mini bedlam cube, Zen Micro cradle stand, hairclips and jewellery, fuzzy white cat-angel mobile charm, old textbooks (monitor stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), coaster-CD, mug, phone, lipbalm, a small empty jar, bus discount vouchers and the cinema ticket I just found under my mousemat.

My DS is usually here too but it's off exploring.


----------



## Flozem (Dec 8, 2007)

Well - kinda liked the picture idea posted earlier, so here goes:


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 8, 2007)

- Xbox 360
- 22" LCD monitor
- 4 satellite speakers
- Logitech wireless mouse dock
- Blank DVDs
- Xbox 360 games
- Memory card readers
- Memory cards
- GBAtemp mug
- GBAtemp bumper sticker
- GBAtemp postcards
- Various spare heatsinks
- Masking tape
- Driving licence documents
- Pens
- Screwdrivers
- Pliers
- Powerball
- Various receipts
- Top Toy DS
- G6 DS Real
- Neoflash MK6
- CycloDS
- Nintendo DS
- Acekard RPG
- Padded envelopes
- Bus timetable
- Bank statements
- Bills
- Council letters
- Xbox 360 controller
- Scissors
- Pay cheques
- Nintendo DS phat
- hrth coaster (x2)
- Omega3 seven seas pills
- Coaster
- Volume control
- Wallet
- Gloves
- Socks (lol) 
- Bourne ultimatum book
- Nokia n95
- Family guy season 6
- Deodorant
- Wireless game pad receiver
- Keyboard
- Mouse
- Mouse pad

Yeh,.. I don't get around to tidying up much.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> - Xbox 360
> - 22" LCD monitor
> - 4 satellite speakers
> - Logitech wireless mouse dock
> ...



O.o


----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)

ewwww cod liver oil


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 8, 2007)

AIO Epson Printer
Benq 19" LCD Monitor (soon be supplementing a 22" Samsung monitor)
Creative 2.1 Speakers
Logitech G5 Mouse
Logitech G15 Keyboard (original)
Archos 605 80GB

A lot of:
stationary
games design books (one sign)
paperwork
empty J2O Apple & Melon Bottles
games

Plus some random other crap link charges, wallet, keys, etc.

I'd take a picture but my desk is just under 11ft wide.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is mine.. 


With explanation >>>ClickyAnother Clicky


----------



## moozxy (Dec 8, 2007)

Moniter
Speakers
Keyboard, mouse
Calender
Lots and lots of scrap paper, school letters, flyers, cards etc.
Samsung k3-yp
wallet
Young persons Rail Card
Pens, pencils and various other stationary.
Some toys from a happy meal and kinder suprise.
Hair stuffs, deodrant, aftershave moisturizer, shaver, cologne
Black CDs, PC games, a few DVDs
one manga
Post its
Tissue
1 month free dvd rentals from lovefilm x2
finger puppets
post cards
photos
annnnd a bow tie lol

My desk is a a mess...


----------



## Rulza (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine:

Fan
Boab nut
Sand from australia 
Telephone 
LOTS of empty cans
Headset 
External harddrive
Lamp
Speakers
Old cellphone
New cellphone 
Gameboy color games
Random CDs
Mp3 player
Wallet
Empty pringles case
NDS Lite
Plastic case for my MicroSD
Clock
Wiimote
Fork
Mirror
Webcam
DVD-R cases
Some book
Some CDs
Lizard in ceramic
Bread
Game magazines 
MicroSD adapter
Bowl with leftover noodels 

That's it


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 8, 2007)

original: here

It's a mess...

And my Wii is next to my computer :') couldn't point it out.
Doh, forgot my iPod shuffle, its in the middel of the pda, nds, usb sticks and disks...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

Monitor
Mouse
Keyboard
Two Coca Coal tumblers
Skittles
Crackers
Pair of crappy speakers
Another pair of crappy speakers with kickass subwoofer
Glasses case full of coins
About 6 decks of cards
Dongle
Dictionary
Mp3 Player (broken)
Index cards
Future shop flyer
TV remote
iPod
Two or three sets of earbuds
Post it notes
Measuring tape
Memory card
Calculator
Agenda
Box of pens
Pen knife
Metal dice
Empty ink cartridges
Another calculator
Phone
Cell phone
Masking tape
Paper boat
Five or six packs of gum
Business cards I collected
Two 2GB flash drives
USB reader for MicroSD
Model car
Socials quiz paper (8.5/12 yay!)
Paper towels
Flashlight

This is one desk, I have another.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

uhh

DS Lite crimson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AFI I Heard A Voice DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Netflix DVD, "when harry met sally" (dont ask)
Project Papers, my DS Lite case thing
MiroSD card reader
cup of water
Chocolate wrappers (my friend made me take some chocolate)
Speakers
Tissue Box
Printer


lmao xD


----------



## lagman (Dec 9, 2007)

pfft, let's try:

*Headset one
*Headset two
*Wiimote
*Xbox 360 remote control
*TV remote control
*Wallet
*Cellphone
*Cellphone 2
*Eye drops
*Tons of batteries
*An spoon
*A glass
*Some tissues
*Webcam
*Cellphone box
*Xbox 360 headset
*Another glass -_=
*Some analgesic cream
*2 DVD towers
*Cable & internet bill
*2 360 games
*Cellphone hands-free
*A brush
*My invitation for tomorrow's wedding XD
*An skeleton made of plastic
*A Printer
*A nonfunctional mouse
*32mb Memory Stick..for some reason :S
*USB hub
*A troll doll

and that's it...I'm such a mess


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 9, 2007)

Speakers
Monitor
Keyboard
CPU
Mouse
Mousepad
2 scientific calculators
2 remote controls
Pencil case
Stationary
Watch
Calendar
DS Lite
Electronic dictionary
Dictionary
Some book
Book stand
Bible
Electric shaver
5 Port switch
2 empty containers


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 9, 2007)

Monitor
Modem
Keyboard
Mouse
Speakers
DS
Ipod

all of you should clean your desks up


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 9, 2007)

Monitor
Speakers
Keyboard
Mouse
Printer
DSL modem
Mousepad
Coaster


----------



## Ultima~X (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm, my desk is filthy. >.>

-Monitor
-Modem
-Keyboard
-Mouse
-Printer
-Speaker
-Dorritos
-Water Bottles X4
-Paper
-PSP
-DS
-Phone
-Cell Phone
-Blank discs
-Batteries
-Glasses case


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

monitor 
pc gamepad
computer 
speakers mouse 


thats about it :-(


----------



## science (Dec 9, 2007)

Monitor
Keyboard
Speakers
Cell Phone
Fisherman's Friend
Lamp
Micro SD adapter


thats it!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2007)

old laptop
cardreader
sdcards
memorysticks
ballpen
notepad
lighter
teaspoon
usbhub (the attached hardware is in a rack nearby)
guitartuner
a copy of the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## Urza (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Icarus (Dec 9, 2007)

[insert expensive gadgets and consoles here]

This is pretty much what this thread is all about =/


----------



## Urza (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> [insert expensive gadgets and consoles here]
> 
> This is pretty much what this thread is all about =/


It seems like the most logical place to keep them.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> [insert expensive gadgets and consoles here] This is pretty much what this thread is all about =/


I know, it's sad. Thankfully there's plenty of little things too, and they're much more fun.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 9 2007 said:


>


I'd always thought, you'd have more stuff than me.


Guess nawt.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

thats a nice setup urza i want to have your babies


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450.jpg
http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450a.jpg
http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071451.jpg
http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071452.jpg

Things not pictured: 360


----------



## jagviper (Dec 22, 2007)

Deoderant, speakers, a couple phones, wallet, 2 ds's, homework, a few lighters, some food, a few N64 games, ipod, a few computer games, external hard drive


----------



## Urza (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450a.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071451.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071452.jpg
> ...


Only two of those pictures have desks in them.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071450a.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071451.jpg
> http://www.shtbc.net/linkiboy/media/1208071452.jpg
> ...



whats a wii doing on a desk??
oh and i have that same exact router.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 22, 2007)

Keyboard
Monitor
Vegi crackers
6 decks of playing cards
Tons of paper
Flashlight
DS
GBM
Lose change
Phone

Yeah, I know, my desk is a mess.


----------



## kingeightsix (Dec 22, 2007)

keyboard, mouse, monitor, speakers, volume control, pc tower, 4x spindles of dvd/cds, 2x pen holders full of junk, piggy bank full of change, wifi adapter, 1x dirty plate & 2x dirty bowls (topped with garbage), empty voss bottle, 2 dirty glasses, lotion, cologne, 1x more dirty glass, 2 dead batteries, microSD usb adapter, laptop hdd + usb adapter, ash tray, empty pack of belmonts, empty box for m3 lite, box of junk (mainly time stubs from work), empty can of compressed air, home phone, blackberry pearl, 2x original gba carts, keys, ipod nano + usb adapter, mail, 1 gb usb flash drive, roll of toilet paper, inhaler, toe clipper, webcam

f-c- yeah... and those are the only things that are visible from my point of view


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> Only two of those pictures have desks in them.
> 
> Oh, what do you know, you're right.
> 
> ...


empty space next to tv reserved for 360


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't even list what's on my desk, I'll just take some pics.
Here's a link to a gallery


----------



## lookout (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Verocity (Dec 22, 2007)

I basically just fell on the floor.

My desk has my new 2 GB micro-sd on it now though


----------



## JPH (Dec 22, 2007)

Monitor
Blank DVDs
Empty glass
Flash Drive
Christmas Ornaments 
Modem and Wireless Router


----------



## Urza (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## usmagen (Dec 22, 2007)

monitor
keyboard
mouse
red wine i got from teh office exchange gift
phone
card reader
wacom tablet
dvd r's
final fantasy potion bottle FTW!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 22, 2007)

2 speakers
monitor, keyboard, mouse
full throttle cd
1.5 litre of coke
fly swat
box of cadbury favourites
bottle of red wine
wallet
coaster
tooth brush
pocket knife
watch
R4 shell
F2A ultra 256
desk lamp
cellphone charging
double sided tap
sand stone
origami duck
2GB SD card
couple pads of paper
rosters for work
jar full of pens, pencils and a pair of scissors
and a receipt for my new DSlite


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 22, 2007)

22" widescreen Samsung LCD
17" Eizo LCD
17" LG LCD
Logitech MX300 mouse
Logitech MX518 mouse
Two SGI granite keyboards circa '95 (keyboards nowadays are flimsy)
Kingston card reader
10+ empty Jolt cans


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 22, 2007)

Acer laptop, 2.1 flat speakers, two Phillips screwdrivers, one triwing screwdriver, mechanical pencil, one stick of Wrigley's Winterfresh gum, two Starlight mints, a Quidditch mousepad, a Logitech wireless USB mouse, a Motorola W315 cell phone, a DS Lite charger, DS Lite, wallet, cherry Chapstick, a camera case with camera inside, small box with screws inside, cases for two DS games, miniUSB to USB cable, PSP, pad of paper, two Christmas cards, a TV remote, and the guts of a vgPocket Mini.


----------



## nephdj (Dec 22, 2007)

lcd 19'
keyboard n mouse
sub woofer
wallet
tv remote
2litre coke zero
nds + cd cases ontop of my pc case
pen
router


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 22, 2007)

Tiny blue MicroSD reader included with TTDS
NeoFlash TTDS package
NeoFlash TTDS
Tiny orange MicroSD reader
Nintendo wristband with purple 'Game Over' mushroom on
Camera
Headset
Headphone extension cable
Black DS Lite with CycloDS Evolution and Ewin Expansion Pack inserted
White DS Lite with R4 and dust cover inserted
Watch
128Mb SD card
Pencil
8-in-1 memory card reader
DS Lite sock
Headphones
Combination padlock
Three Mario keychains
250GB external hard drive in Akasa Integral black aluminium enclosure
Christmas card with newsagent's stamp on so I can collect my Christmas tips tomorrow

And that's about it, except for my PC stuff

- Sam


----------



## CrystalSweet (Dec 22, 2007)

talcum powder
shelf with r4 ds stuff
ds lite
mascara
eyeliner
concealer
lip gloss
glass full of water
archie comics
pepsi bottle
secret santa gift (earrings)
straightner
samsung p2
face moisturizer
baby phat perfume
nivea cream
hair clips
deodarent
cell phone + ds chargers
cell phone (krzr k1)
coconut hand cream

i think thats about it.. but if i look in my drawers this list will go on for ages


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 22, 2007)

Got an L shaped Desk with on it a second deskblade i made myself where my monitors are on and my hifi installation
Under the desk i placed a keyboard drawer, that i use to hide rubbish stuff i not often need

2x 17" WS BenQ lcd's
Maxi Tower Chieftec Black (My old working Athlon XP 2500+ Barton)
LPT Switch
PIC Programmer
Another PIC Programmer
Marsipulami's hanging around here and there
Iomega 100 ZIP disks (for the Z64)
Samsung 5CD loader HiFi installation
2 PSP batteries
Epson inkt ressetter
All my DS Flashcards
Linksys WAG354G V2 (Wireless ADSL2+ modem/router)
Linksys WRT54G
Linksys WRT54L
Latest Harry potter book
2 TopCom TwinTalker 9000
1 Wirless 2.4G Color monitor (sender is in hte childerens room)
Fishfood
lotse rechargable batteries
Snes Secret of Evermore cartridge in box
Pacman 2 (see my sig)
My logitech Keyboard and lasermouse (Wireless)
Portable 2,5 80Gb HDD
PSP
Ds Phat
DS Lite
SE W800i
Soldering iron
Paperwork
Bills
Mitac Mio 168 PDA
Epson Photo R300
HP Deskjet 710
Lotsa rubbish i don't really need
On the chair near me:
NES Power Glove
Working tools (screwdrivers, bitsets, etc...)
2 Emtpy boxes MS used to send back my RROD xbox360 (fixed)

Under the desk
1 AMD Sempron 2600+ 64 bit (i don't use that one, it's just standing there in case of an emergency)
1 P4 2,4Gh, used to be my wifes, but since she got a laptop she uses the laptop, i don't use that one either

(Reason i don't use those pc's, not enough PCI slots in it, not enough place in it to put everything from the maxi tower in it)

To lazy to switch mobo to maxitower, i'm happy with my maxitower 2500+ barton, it does all i need

Did i mention alot off Bills on my desktop? (only 1 to pay still (taxes i have to pay from my income 2006))  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 damned i hate december, it's the month of all bills you have to pay :/


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 22, 2007)

My desk is a mess. It has the computer display and speakers, a lamp, 2 mouses, 2 keyboards (for 2 different PCs), a 50 pack dvd-r spindle, my DS, a cheap logitech headset, a joypad, my wicked laser, mobile phone, 2gb usb stick with XP installed onto it (works great btw, its not BartPE) a few CDs (not blank) and AoE3. Plus a lot of cables for various things including iPod and mobile phone, dirty dishes and trash. lol.

Oh and a radio clock w/ alarm.


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 22, 2007)

Loose sheets of paper
GC controller
iPod 4G + iPod related cables
Small chest of drawers
Highlighter
Pair of Scissors
Gamecube games case
Statistics Textbook
Maths work book
Sharpie
Wiikey Branded sd GECKO
All in one USB Card reader
Laptop
Flashing LED circuit board salvages from a cheap lighter
Plastic packaging from a classic controller.
Cheap headphones
"book" of blank A4 paper
Sweet wrappers
Violin bow rosin
Ringbinder folder containing paper (with stuff written on it)
Postcard from someone from some time ago
Corkboard with notes pinned to it
Guitar chord reference
Electric Pencil Sharpener
Wii sports (in box)
Some burnt DVDs (No idea what's on them)
GParted Live CD
World's smallest USB flash drive (2GB)
Logitech Click! Optical Mouse
Trident Splash gum
ARDS USB cable
Laser pointer

Basically, I'm not working on my desk right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(On my other desk, there's everything you'd need for nearly every electronics project, and enough junk to program your own chip and install it in 2 Wiis simultaneously)


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 23, 2007)

monitar
tissue box
cds
ds lite
red binder
speakers
car keys
papers
Orange Box
AFI I Heard A Voice
Color Cards (lol)

and ya.. thats it xD


----------



## test84 (Dec 23, 2007)

why not taking pix of ur desks?


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah would be better


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 23, 2007)

Monitar
Tossue Box
Cds
Printer
The Orange Box
Papers
Notes
Red Binder
Headphones
Ds Lite
Speakers
Movie Ticket Stubs
AFI I Heard A Voice Live From Long Beach Arena
Computer
Halo 3
Router/Modem
Zune USB Chord
Keyboard
Mouse
Mouse Pad
More Wires
Stickers
Nude Warcuid Pics


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 23, 2007)

right now i have 

my ds lite
ds game case + bag 
MONEY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pin  (always on my desk - at school - at home )
Klonoa PS2 Game 
Ipod nano charging from my PC


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> why not taking pix of ur desks?



I was thinking the same thing when I saw this thread this morning before work.  

So to that end here's my desk (it's a mess - I've been working all week, with the end of classes here and my town's Christmas festivities and New Year's coming up)











There's a modem, JET calender, au cellphone with Slime straps, black DS with Pikachu cover, Macbook Pro, PS2 controller hooked up to said MBP, iPod Photo in the camo cover there...and on the way, Halloween origami from the Hachinohe Halloween Children's tour, my bag from nebuta in Aomori city, a gachapon of Son Goku's clothes, which says Ka-me-ha-me-ha when you press the kanji for turtle, a fortune from my middle school kid's culture festival (it says Today I think there will be something bad/gross).  My oni finger puppets, and a ton of cell phone straps (two from one of the principals at one my the middle school I work at, and one from the Tezuka Moderno line of new Tezuka Osamu stuff), plus a fluffy blue bracelet one of mhy second graders gave me.


----------



## test84 (Dec 23, 2007)

Your pics from Japan brought tears to my eyes ...
You cant imagine how I love Japan.

p.s. How do you play with your PS2? Do you use your laptop's screen? Did connect it to your laptop? or you use a regular TV?


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Your pics from Japan brought tears to my eyes ...
> You cant imagine how I love Japan.
> 
> p.s. How do you play with your PS2? Do you use your laptop's screen? Did connect it to your laptop? or you use a regular TV?


This is a true Weeabo.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Your pics from Japan brought tears to my eyes ...
> You cant imagine how I love Japan.
> 
> p.s. How do you play with your PS2? Do you use your laptop's screen? Did connect it to your laptop? or you use a regular TV?




Ha, me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




None of the above.  I don't have a PS2 here, I use a USB adaptor to play Oblivion with my PS2 controller.  I also use it for the PS2 emulator PCSX2 and my PS1 emulator, but mostly it's been Oblivion and Morrowind.


----------



## cracker (Dec 24, 2007)

It appears I may be unmatched in the amount of crap on my desktop. I think that others that meet or exceed my standards are afraid to reply.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surge protector
PSone w/ LCD combo box
17G hd
cable modem (spare - not plugged in)
Ultra33 promise card
flashlight
Dentyne Fire mints
Radioshack AC adapter with variable voltage x 2
case for one AC adapter
inhaler
GBA SP w/ EZ3
PSP w/ case + 4G Sandisk Ultra 2 MS
PSP AC adapter
Kyocera data cable
Sansa cd
Sony burner cd
video cable
cdrom -> soundcard cable
DS Lite USB charging cable
magnetic changeable bit screwdriver w/ most of the bits missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



screen protector squeegee
oxycodone (from when I had kidney stones)
hydromorphone (from when I had an appendectomy)
fake flowers
a small plastic bag of euro coins
DS Lite dust cover (black)
stock wifi card antenna
eyeglass repair kid minus the screwdriver
m3 miniSD
EZV w/ 512M Kingston Japan
R4 w/ 1G Kingston Japan
Zip disk with code on it
one of the missing bits from the aforementioned screwdriver
4 screws
jumper
halfbroken toothpick with foil on the end used for FlashMe
one nail
a euro cent
at least 7 pens/markers
EZ Writer
microSD writer from the R4 bundle
homemade Xbox controller adapter/USB extension cable
Sansa USB cable
Axim x30 High
Axim x30 cradle w/ AC adapter
Axim x30 AC plug -> serial output adapter
microphone
pad of sticky notes
foam bag a DS Lite came in
a coupon for handsoap
a zebra drawing my kid made
128M GC memory card
PSone w/ LCD & memory card
DS Lite w/ case & AK RPG & wriststrap I kept from my old DS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Madden 2003 for GC (got it to use SDboot)
...and various burnt discs that shall remain nameless

Since this thread is about the desktop only then legally I am not obligated to list anything else. Besides, it would probably not allow me to submit such a huge amount of text.


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your pics from Japan brought tears to my eyes ...
> ...



Japan ...
Japan japan Japan Japan Japan Japan Japan Japan ...
JApan
Japan Japan Japan ...

Japan.

Nihon.

The Rising sun ...

Thinking that you are in Japan and i'm in this shit-hole, makes my eyes wet.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 23 2007 said:
> ...



Well, my first piece of advice is if you want to come over, do it.  I did a year study abroad and now I'm teaching here for a year or two.    It looks like I'm going to law school back home, but all the schools I applied to have strong Japanese law programs that would bring me back for a summer or semester.  After that if I am so inclined I may look into working for an American company here.  It's totally possible to get out here, one way or another.  

My second point is, I love Japan, I love being here, and overall I think my lifestyle, at this point, is on par with that of my American one (there are different points and bad points to each place).  That said, Japan's just a place.  The people are the same as in the U.S., or anywhere.  Some people are kind, some are assholes, there are weird people, there are good people.  There are times I feel like a genius and times I feel like I'm retarded.

There is some racism, though a lot of it is not unprovoked (there's an American base here and they are not always the best guests, so there are some restaurants that won't serve foreigners, though I am quite angry that now non-nationals are being fingerprinted when they enter the country (though that I blame squarely on America starting the stupid policy - even though I'm an American citizen, as a Muslim I seem to get fucked both ways about it).  I always try and go out after work with my tie and collared shirt on so there's less chance people think I'm a soldier).  I live way out in the inaka so transportation was a pain until I got my car (and I'm still not quite confident enough to go really far).  People my age go to college somewhere else in the wide world and a lot of them go to places like Sendai, or Osaka, or Tokyo, so for me it's hard to meet people my age.

Even regarding technology, it's different.  Sure, Osaka, Tokyo, you can get whatever you want.  But most of Japan is rural (even if not quite as rural as my present home in Aomori).  My cellphone may get TV, but my apartment doesn't have central heating (I have a nice kerosene stove, probably one of the better ones, but man you get to miss central heat).

My overall point is, Japan isn't Xanadu.  It's great and I love it here.  When I've been seriously dating Japanese girls (like my first steady GF in college was from Okinawa and I've only really dated them) I've considered the possibility of staying here permanently or semi-permanently but it's just a place.  People live their lives, bad things happen, good things happen.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 24, 2007)

crt screen, scanner, headphones, cake full of legal cds (really) mouse


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

thnx, i quoted your post on my other topic which suits this answer well.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=538...ndpost&p=912509

if you want, we can continue this topic there.

Honto Arigato.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 24, 2007)

Red Binder
Pen
Papers
Cds
Tissue Box
Orange Box
AFI I Heard A Voice Live From Long Beach Arena
More Papers
Halo3
DVDs
Modem
Computer
Monitor
Mouse
Mouse Pad
Keyboard
Cables
More Cables
R4DS Transflash Thingy
Ds Lite Crimson
Crimson DS Lite Case
Memory Cards
Speakers
Fake Zune



lol, funny story, i was at a target, and they had these Zune things on display, they were like, stickied on to some metal board thing, so i just kinda ripped one off and took it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmfao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOU KNOW YOU WOULD DO IT TO SHINJI


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Jacob, how could you, Jacob. Oh. Jacob.


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a side-shot of my desk:


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Thinking that you are in Japan and i'm in this shit-hole, makes my eyes wet.



I worked damn hard to get here, both times.


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

Theres a third one coming.


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Theres a third one coming.



the cake is a lie O_O





anyways

Poster thing
Pen
Chords
More Chords
Headphones
Tissue Box
Printer
Case
iPod Touch
Hershey Bar xD
Pencil
Ruler
CD Case
Modem/Router
Computer
Keyboard
Mouse
Speakers
Comb
Monitar



and i think thats it


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a third one coming.
> ...



WTF does that have to do with Petal-Chis? And what's up with the Petal-Chis to begin with, Urza?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 7, 2008)

Laptop
Printer
Eragon mousepad that I got from San Diego Comic Con
MyBook Essential 500GB external harddrive
Ramones wallet
Bottles of Purell
Razer mouse that I rarely use(got it for $10 when it was originally $50)
Bus schedules
Old bag of Jelly Belly jelly beans
Random papers
Pens
Pencils
TI-83+ calculator
Business cards
Movie ticket stubs
USB 10-key attachment
City of Villains DVD
Zipper piece
Castlevania 20th Anniversary case
Comb
USB cable
Rechargable Duracell batteries
More papers.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2008)

whoa! I got the same mouse as Jacob33301!

and I got:
Ufo: aftermath
pda
G15 (the old (and better) model) keyboard.
wallet
speakers
japanese text books
japanese mp3-course
some audio cd's
my collection of "you get this along with cd's"-things (buttons, stickers, autographs, photos, etc. etc.)
hard drives
paper
rice boy sleeps (sigur rós book)
Ganbare Goemon DS
my girlfriends the sims 2
pens...
bowls
glasses
coca cola...

yeah the list goes on and on...

but wouldn't this kinda fit better in the testing area?


----------



## Urza (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> WTF does that have to do with Petal-Chis? And what's up with the Petal-Chis to begin with, Urza?


They are awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 7, 2008)

MOVE cd
Piano Squall cd
Cup of orange juice
Keys
microSD adapter


----------



## subb (Jan 7, 2008)

1 bag
1 tiny ziploc bag
2 speakers
1 control thing for my speakers
5 empty aquafina bottles
1 empty glass bottle
2 water bottles
1 pocket knife
2 empty cans of diet coke with holes in them
an m&ms novelty figure thing
1 cd spindle
2 wireless receivers
1 bottle cap
1 pair of headphones
1 desktop microphone
1 'coaster' mouse pad
1 remote
3 card readers
1 monitor
1 dog keychain toy
dust


----------



## Mars (Jan 7, 2008)

TI-84 Plus Silver Edition
DS Lite
Laptop
Model Cars
Inter Milan Keychain
Cell Phone
Physics Project
Micro SD reader 
Counter-Strike Condition Zero
Wallet
M&M's
Pen


----------



## Samutz (Jan 7, 2008)

Now at work (last post was at home).

*Main Desk*
Dell Laptop
15" NEC Flat panel monitor
5-port Linksys swith
Wireless mouse cradle
Wireless mouse
Dell mousepad
500 GB external HDD
HP PDA (in cradle)
Laptop's power brick

*Shelf on Desk*
West-Texas phone book
SUSE Linux Enterprise 10 Eval discs (Desktop and Server)
HP PDA's box
SUSE Linux Professional 9.2 Box with CDs and DVD
Zend Studio 5.1 Box with CD
Plushie Owl (gift)
Spool stack of blank DVDs
Spool stack of blank CDs
WoW coffee mug
Zelda emblem coffee mug
Party button (weird large button that plays "Rock N Roll All Nite" when you push it, was a gift)
Cisco pencil-shaped foam stress reliever thing
ePals earth-shaped foam stress reliever thing
Tux penguin-shaped foam stress reliever thing
HP bouncy ball with broken lights
Work phone extension list taped to shelf's side
December school lunch menu taped to side

*Desk Behind Me* (also my desk)
Dell desktop running Kubuntu 10.7
17" Dell Flatpanel monitor
Acer keyboard
USB mouse
Dell laptop (student laptop used for testing)
500 GB Western Digital SATA HDD
120 GB Seagate SATA HDD
Tool kit (screw drivers, bits, etc)
64-sleve CD binder with various work CDs/DVDs
Can of compressed air


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't put anything on the desk since the CPU is on the floor.  On desk I only have:
-A 22" monitor
-a Mouse and a keyboard
-A bottle lotion


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Monitor
Keyboard
Mouse
Computer
Tissue Box
Printer
Post-It Note
Modem
Speakers
Chords
iPod Touch
DS Lite


yeah....


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 7, 2008)

-Main Desk

19 inch LCD
Speakers
Keyboard 
Mouse
Wallet
LG Chocolate
LG bluetooth stereo headphones
Internet Thingy
Mug that I brought to my room a while ago....

-Other Desk

DS Phat
Candle 
Alarm Clock
Coupons
Lamp
Axe
CD-Rs
Old Crappy Cell Phone
Trash


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2008)

a huge pile of nug ash


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> I don't put anything on the desk since *the CPU is on the floor*.Â On desk I only have:
> -A 22" monitor
> -a Mouse and a keyboard
> -A bottle lotion


Quick! You better edit it before Urza sees you


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't put anything on the desk since *the CPU is on the floor*.Â On desk I only have:
> ...


Nah, it's actually ON the floor:





/crappy paint job.


----------



## Scorned (Jan 7, 2008)

A finished soda can
Glass Cup
Crappy Mic
Monitor
Laptop
Mouse
Grey mousepad
Speakers
Empty Verbatim CD's
Phone
Phone [Yes, two]
Printer
Pencil
Pen
Notebook
Books
Router
Coaster
Notepad
USB Cords
Letter Opener
And meh.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 9, 2008)

excluding computer equipment.

a bunch of water bottle lids
an empty cherry coke can
plastic cup
some wrappers
some GBA games
and a ripped in half eraser.
Old childhood pikachu plushie
Cutter Kirby plushie
Mario mushroom plushie
Kogepan Plushie

Labeled and non labeled images

Labeled desk

Not labeled desk


----------



## Urza (Jan 10, 2008)

CODE[18:27]  what's with the sunflowers
[18:27]  do they dance?
[18:27]  Fuck yes
[18:27]  And only one is a sunflower
[18:27]  The other is an Urzaflower
[18:27]  So-named because of the color


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2008)

^ want!


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> CODE[18:27]  what's with the sunflowers
> [18:27]  do they dance?
> [18:27]  Fuck yes
> [18:27]  And only one is a sunflower
> ...



you control 2 monitors with 1 mouse...


so 1337


----------



## Flozem (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't want to see his electricity bill...


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 24, 2008)

Speakers
Mouse
Monitor
Wet Towel(Was cleaning DSL)
Ipod Nano
Phone
Wallet
R4 Case/Box that came with
NDSL Onyx
Book
Snowman Christmas Cards
Unfinished Papercraft Project


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(JacobReaper @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> you control 2 monitors with 1 mouse...
> 
> 
> so 1337


Actually, dual-screen setups are pretty common. When I get my next PC I will have two screens...


----------



## flai (Feb 24, 2008)

Pixar Luxo Jr. lamp, iMac, Apple Keyboard and Mouse, JBL speakers, iPod dock, iPod touch 16GB.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 24, 2008)

My DS Lite and a cup of coffee..


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm

Tissue Box
Pencil Case
Printer
Netflix Envelope
Zune 80 (my brothers)
iPod Touch (Mine)
Tech Deck
Receipts
Printer Directions
DVDs
Nail Clipper
Monitor
Gummyphones
Headphones
Chocolate
Speakers


thats about it...


----------



## Urza (Feb 25, 2008)

My desk has since been changed to be used in a standing position.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 25, 2008)

picture tells more than 10000 million words.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> My desk has since been changed to be used in a standing position.


Chairs aren't THAT expensive


----------



## Urza (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > My desk has since been changed to be used in a standing position.
> ...


Ignoring the sarcasm; I spend 8-16 hours a day on this thing. Standing provides much better ergonomics than sitting in a chair, improved blood flow, and I've found its actually easier to concentrate and organize my thoughts while standing.

Also, the bit of leather peeking out of the bottom-right of the photo is the top of an executive chair. I still use it when watching video (monitor has about 45° movement in the hinge, so it can still be viewed while sitting).


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 25, 2008)

Aside from the LCD, 2 old ass speakers, dirty old keyboard, and my mouse...the standard.

I have:
- A coaster with a dog on it
- Very small stuffed beany Garfield w/shades
- Small lamp
- Wireless
- 2 1/2 gallon tank custom split w/2 bettas
- Decommissioned WW2 'pineapple' hand grenade
- Misc crap that comes n' goes and usually my wallet.

Above it though is a never for sale 60+ year old pressed wood sign from WDP (Walt Disney Productions) animators only got in the day that says THIMK! and has Dopey on it with a paint brush in red/white/black (to me priceless and probably most others who know its insane rarity.)

It looks like this:


----------



## omarroms (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

What the hell Urza, you spend so much time making your desktop nice a clean, did you forget about the space around it?


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

Aha! Found you.

Bump.


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> My desk has since been changed to be used in a standing position.



It is painful to look at.


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, and to answer your question:

I took the picture right after I elevated the monitors, so I had cleared everything off the desk temporarily. Its usually quite messy itself.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It is painful to look at.


Due to my now good posture, I don't look down at the desk much, making it a non-issue.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know how you could stand for several hours a day in one place..


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

hmm let me see...

a hair brush
a pack of 20 fags
ipod classic 80gb (charging)
cd marker pens
dax hair creme
nokia n70
ashtray 
a 50 pack of blank dvd discs...
a pack of haribo
a lighter
a cable modem
a linksys wireless router connected to various consoles and wireless devices around the room
optical mouse that flashes red lights when not in use.
160gb external hard drive
52 in 1 memory card reader
wallet (with cobwebs lol)
a pack of long thin rizlas
memory stick pro case
my front door keys
masking tape
bluetooth usb adaptor  
various usb chargers for psp ds e.t.c
a biro pen
and a bag of weed...


----------



## Urza (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I don't know how you could stand for several hours a day in one place..


I'll call you in 20 years and ask how you _can't_ stand for half an hour without back pain due to spending so much time sitting (unless you use proper posture, if so, kudos).

I'm generally not standing 100% of the time. I have a pneumatic chair which I generally use part of the day, and take occasional breaks while I'm working on things.

Anyways, less talk, moar posting desks.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 8, 2008)

Lets see...

CPU, Monitor, Speakers, Printer/Scanner, Lamp, WiFi Router, 5 Memory sticks varying from 128 - 4GB, DS with R4, Card Reader, Mobile, Headset, Earphones, Headphones, Bluetooth adapter, Keyboard/Mouse/Mousemat, ermm... that's about it. At night I usually tidy up so only my the items connected Computer are left. I like to be tidy


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 8, 2008)

If you think urza's desk is painful to look at, just scroll down a bit more...




Close-up shot of everything in between me and my monitor:






phear my organizational skills (the clear semicircle in the middle is where my phone usually is, but it's taking the pictures)

Full shot of my desk:






And yes.

Those are screws stuck in to hold up my keyboard tray. It falls about 5 times a day now, as apposed to 20 before I put them there. I have yet to do anything permanent though.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

On it : 3 flat screens, keyboard, mouse, notepads, pot of pens, an eeePC, a few toys, a stack of WD Passports, 2 consoles (PS2 & 360 ... my other consoles are in the living room) an upscaling HDMI DVD player with USB & SD slots ... that I got new for £20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and a pile of remotes, my landline phone ... oh, and a coaster.

Under it : my PC tower, two power strips (surge-protected, UPS style ones), a glass sheet that my power supply units lay on, to keep them off the floor, an all-in-one printer, a couple boxes of paper and inks, and a fan.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Its the cheapest computer my dad could find so I'm not too fussed. I'm getting a new one once I move back to England.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

that desk is major small man, u can't even put anything on it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> that desk is major small man, u can't even put anything on it.



Told ya, not too fussed.
Its not like I'll be stuck with it for any longer.


@thebobevil: You're evil


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur, that's not a desk, that's a coaster with legs


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 8, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> QUOTE(notnarb @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...


I'm guessing you have some sort of work-at-home thing? That's the only way you could spend 16 hours on your PC a day....unless you don't sleep


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

I work from home ... I live at this desk lol

I have a big, comfy leather chair ... like Captain Kirk's chair


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I work from home ... I live at this desk lol
> 
> I have a big, comfy leather chair ... like Captain Kirk's chair



I'll have to get me one of those.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I work from home ... I live at this desk lol
> 
> I have a big, comfy leather chair ... like Captain Kirk's chair


:| I'm on a hard wooden chair that came with our kitchen table....
My computer and monitor are powerful and sexy, but everything else about my computer sucks. Bad (and borrowed) speakers, crappy chair, slow, basic mouse, keyboard tray that falls all the time (my poor foot :x), old keyboard...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Donald Rumsfeld stood all day during his work day and suggested that prisoners at Gitmo should do the same.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to have a small office chair, when I first started working from home, and after a while, my back ached all the damn time ... I knew I'd have to invest in a really good chair, if I was gonna last


----------



## Mr.SHME (Apr 8, 2008)

My desks are large and rectangular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CRT monitors FTW!!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I have a big, comfy leather chair ... like Captain Kirk's chair



i wish i had one of those


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 8, 2008)

some tissue and napkins to masturbate with wen waching my porn and seasonal allergies of course
wireless router
Dude, its a Dell! but it sux
a set of speakers but only one works
psp on cfw
sony ericsson w850i
already been used, tissue
a battery charger
wires, (usb, chargers, etc)
a tri-ring screwdriver
a subscription renewal letter to shonen jump
blank dvds
unpaid overdue bills...


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 9, 2008)

PC
22" Monitor
EGM
Remote Control
Receiver for Remote Control
Gamepad
2 speakers
Mouse
Gateway Mouse Pad
Headphones
Phone cord
Voice recorder
CD case with Office 2000 and Windows 98 on it
Eyeglass cleaner
Basket with CDs in it


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

Yah, using laptop right now cuz I lost the monitor cable...  oops.  Buy another one later.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

you


----------



## sm1988 (Apr 9, 2008)

G1 transformers    Starscream megatron devastator and fort max       and yes i do still get laid.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 9, 2008)

24" Westinghouse L2410NM
22" Samsung 226BW
2 of 5 of my Logitech X-540 speakers
Generic Logitech mouse
TV Remote
Paper
Napkins
5G iPod and USB Cable
Guitar Hero II game case
Xbox 360 and Controller
Bottled Water
Gatorade


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> you


hmmm I don't think I am on your desk right now....


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> you



If this awesome purple chair is your desk then I guess yeah, I`m on your desk.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 9, 2008)

2 22" monitors
1 PC Tower (Antec 9000)
1 19" monitor
1 Sony UX280P on Cradle
1 HP Printer
1 Microsoft Razor Mouse
1 Logitech MX-518 Mouse
1 Red Swingline Stapler
Some Mousepads
2 Black DS Lites
1 White DS Lite
1 DS Cradle
1 Pair of Speakers
1 stack of CDs on Spindle
1 stack of CDs off spindle
About 80 MiniDV Tapes
2 Earings
1 HP Ink Cartridge In the Bag (Black)
1 CD holder for HP printer
1 LadyBug House (Got it today, had to send out for the lady bugs)
1 Pair of work out gloves
1 Fire Arm
1 Black Jack (An old School Weapon to beat people lol)
1 Snake Habitat
1 Extra bulb (Red) For Snakes home at night
2 Cans of Gas Butane 
Some Pens (About 4)
A bill, post it, pen holder organizer
1 Lamp
A box of dildos
1 Darth Vader MUG action Figure
1 Check Book
1 Camera Holder for a Tripod
1 Sharpe Marker (Black)
1 Scratch Off Ticket for Dunking Donuts (Unscratched)
1 Ionic Filter
Some Bills I was looking for (Thanks OP)

Think that about covers it, man is my desk a mess!

*Edit
Found my GP2X Under a pile of paper
and forgot to add "a bunch of random paper"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

ooohh
on your desk!
i thought it said on my bed!

p.s. please excuse my crude premature humorr


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ooohh
> on your desk!
> i thought it said on my bed!
> 
> p.s. please excuse my crude premature humorr



Oh, you wacky, sex-obsessed little girl, you


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

lol. not obsessed with sex. just the idea of it. or you could say im interested by it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol. not obsessed with sex. just the idea of it. or you could say im interested by it.



The thing is the idea ... Ideas may exist without things, but things cannot exist without ideas.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The thing is the idea ... Ideas may exist without things, but things cannot exist without ideas.



...too profound for me to understand


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* as we have come to expect from you...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

well im 15. theres not much you can expect anyway.

okay. enough of my stupidity
go on, peeps
continue your desk item posting 
(remember desk! not bed!)


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't underestimate the knowledge of tinymonkeyt


----------



## Artheido (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> well im 15. theres not much you can expect anyway.
> 
> okay. enough of my stupidity
> go on, peeps
> ...



I'm 15


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

clothes and junk


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol. not obsessed with sex. just the idea of it. or you could say im interested by it.


After GBAtemp is done with you, you'll become a new person.


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

Enough with the bullshit offtopic sht people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I've been thinking, is it better to place the computer on top of the desk or under it?  On top of the desk really bothers me since the monitor is there too.   However, people told me puting it top is better for ventilation.


----------



## Urza (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've been thinking, is it better to place the computer on top of the desk or under it?  On top of the desk really bothers me since the monitor is there too.   However, people told me puting it top is better for ventilation.


I imagine that for a majority of desks that this would be a non-issue.

As long as theres nothing obstructing the back of the case it should be fine.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Enough with the bullshit offtopic sht people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep mine underneath, sat on a sheet of lexan. It has at least 4 inches of clearance on any given side, as well as above.


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 9, 2008)

PSP 
wrist watch
mini USB cable
pencil 
note book
instant noodles


----------



## Prime (Apr 9, 2008)

Two cups, 
NGAMER Issue #22, 
Micro SD adapter, 
Stylus (but no NDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),
Memory Card Reader, 
College letter, 
3 Caffeine Pills (for tonight),
Mouse mat, 
Mouse, 
Mouse receiver.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 9, 2008)

Five empty PET bottles,
some dirty dishes,
loads of unsorted CDs and DVDs,
my DS Lite,
my PSP,
my iPod (R.I.P.),
two no-name MP3 players,
some pens,
my wallet,
my TFT screen,
a Wii remote silicone sleeve,
a lamp,
some paper,
a puncher,
my deodorant.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 9, 2008)

Four cups
8 Spindles with various amounts of assorted media on them
4 stacks of assorted discs in jewel cases.
Saitek Cyborg Evo joystick
320GB external hdd
Bottle of distilled water
Can of compressed air
Two battery chargers
Xbox 360 controller
PS2 usb adapter 
Switch box (switches between headphones and speakers)
Bottle of water
Empty 7up can
External sh-d162C dvd drive
Pack of laminating pouches
Home made xbox 360 memory card to usb adapter
Monkey.


----------



## CrEsPo (Apr 9, 2008)

Books, semester almost over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cell phone
CD stack
Chocolate, 4 boxes
Coffee cup
Figures (Squall [FF], Vincent [FF], Rei [Evangelion], Rin [Fate/stay night])
Gamecube controller
Games (MGS for GC, Fate/stay night & WoW trial)
Laptop
NDS Lite
Paper stack
Pencil/Pen holder
Spiderman box with tissue inside
TV remote
Wallet


----------



## Wombleton (Apr 9, 2008)

lots and lots of dust and cr*p


----------



## cracker (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone should start a new thread about what McGuyver could make with all our desk crap combined.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's mine:






Well...  Not really.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 11, 2008)

Two computers
TV
PS2
Game Cube
DVD Player
VHS Player
Speakers
4 MicroSD/HC Readers
A Roll of black duct tape
Webcam
Digital Camera
Dr Pepper
4-in-1 laser pointer (DX)
2-in-1 laser pointer (DX)
DS lite with R4 - DSTT - MicroSD Cards 2gig and 4gig
DSTT box 
lots of CD's 
Blank DVD's
Flash Drive (512MB)
AA Batteries
Barrel of Black Slime (DX)
Flash LED Pig (DX)
PS1 GameShark
DS Charger
Random Remotes
Random Junkfood
Sonic THe HedgeHog Plushy (from the mid 90's)

This list could go on for ages >


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> well im 15. theres not much you can expect anyway.


I'm 14.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've been thinking, is it better to place the computer on top of the desk or under it?  On top of the desk really bothers me since the monitor is there too.   However, people told me puting it top is better for ventilation.


That's what I heard too.  So a few of my friends have their PC like right next to the monitor.  I don't really think it makes a difference, maybe just more dust collects at the bottom rather than at the top?


----------



## blizzak (Apr 11, 2008)

my contribution


----------

